# where shall we go



## froggy59 (Jan 18, 2009)

hello all

well on saturday we are booked on the tunnel for 3 weeks of traveling, we have no plans but the black forest looks nice, mind you so do loads of other places.
any idea's of where to go, got to be back by the 22nd for work 

alan


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Have you been down the Mosel valley? That will occupy a delightful week of sampling the (excellent) wine and trying to get to the walnuts before the locals pick them all up!! :roll: Wonderful cycling country too, all along the river.

It's in the middle of an interesting area too, with cheap diesel on the doorstep in Luxembourg. Easy to go in any direction after the Mosel, and wherever you go you are half way there already! :wink: 

Dave


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Or head South into rural France - peaceful and very pleasant, you may recall Raymond Blanc's series on BBC2 earlier in the year and his visit to the Franche-Comte area - that is a part of France that we intend to visit........

He was raised near Besancon and the whole area looks picturesque West of Switzerland and SW of Freiburg, so plenty of choices to do lots of different visits within easy reach, travel via Luxembourg to fill up on cheaper gasoil (c/w UK) as Zebedee suggests.

There is so much of France that most of us can only scratch the surface of what's there and we all tend to viit the main tourist areas only - it is well worth being off the beaten track as we found in the High Pyrenees...... peaceful and beautiful but you need lots of time to do it justice.....

Dave


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

Spent a week in the Black Forest area - had to see Titisee (stop sniggering at the back). We based ourself in Freiburg but next time we will find a site further into the forest area. 
Came back via Alsace area and found some wonderful food , wine and history around Bitche. 
It was such a nice change from the 4 weeks of pork in Germany!


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

*Black Forest*

Area around Lake Titisee is very beautiful if a bit of a tourist trap. Two nice ACSI campsites there at water's edge plus free public transport in the region. Details and travel card available free of charge at campsite. Cant comment on stellplatz or not as I stay in formal camping when travelling alone.

Viv


----------



## Nora+Neil (May 1, 2005)

We spend 2 weeks in Alsace this year and found the villages wonderful.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Annecy*

If you get chance, do a loop and include lake Annecy.

TM


----------



## froggy59 (Jan 18, 2009)

iv'e been looking at alsace and then onto annecy as a possible place to visit, those destinations look stunning. will 3 weeks be enougth time to have a good mooch around and back.
also what will the weather be like at this time of the year.

Alan


----------



## mangolover (Mar 13, 2010)

*Rue de vin d'Alsace...*

We've been in Alsace for over a month now and haven't got tired of it yet, but we have family who live in the area and we're happy spending time with them and the local fetes du vin.

We are currently on a small site (but big enough to accommodate our 33' RV) about 3km from Barr - [http://www.les-reflets.com/mont-st-odile/GB/index.php], around 25km from Strasbourg and there's a bigger site in Obernai that's very much closer to the town.

Apart from the occasional shower, the weather has been warm and sunny.

mango


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Been to all the places suggested. If it were me I would be heading to annecy area or the bernise oberand jungfrau area it Switzerland or both for a round trip. I love lakes and mountains but not everyones cup of tea. Weatherise could chuck it down or could be thirty degrees. We have been in the alps all summer and have had a right mixture.

For a better chance of great weather you need to be down towards or in the dordogne but even then no guarantees. 

If it were me those would be my choices for a short trip


----------

